# Tsunami Photo



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got emailed this...

It's so amazing it almost looks fake?

[siteimg]40[/siteimg]


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

New York better get ready! Just imagine the damage it would do to the big apple... Ya just never know! :-?


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

fake

one of my favorite websites www.truthorfiction.com


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Is that from "The day after tomorrow?" :roll:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

What is going on in the world right now? Tsunamis, earthquakes, floods, and now TORNADO's all over today!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Its God's way of saying you better stop shooting hens.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks Doug.

And you mean there really _isn't_ a bigfoot???










:beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Surf's Up!


----------

